# Mk4 16v turbo 4motion



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought if post a few pics of my mk4 golf ABF 16v turbo 4motion, was wondering if anyone had seen an old skool 16v in a mk4 before?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

very cool! Don't think I've seen a 16v *4motion* mk4 swap before. But I have seen a fwd 16v mk4.

Are you using the 2nd coolant res for water/meth? edit: closer look shows you using it for you air/water intercooler. :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice :thumbup: more details on the 4motion setup please


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

groundupjetta said:


> Very nice :thumbup: more details on the 4motion setup please


It's running an audi s3 6 speed o2m with Haldex rear end, originally a v6 4motion the shell is already 4x4. Weight is 1650kg! I ran a 13.1 quarter last month, hoping for the high 12's soon!


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

Bro....your the man. I'm getting my 16vt built but never thought of 4wd for it. What kinda management?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

It's running megasquirt, built and mapped by myself


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

chaffe said:


> It's running megasquirt, built and mapped by myself


:thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

chaffe said:


> It's running an audi s3 6 speed o2m with Haldex rear end, originally a v6 4motion the shell is already 4x4. Weight is 1650kg! I ran a 13.1 quarter last month, hoping for the high 12's soon!



Sweet :thumbup:




chaffe said:


> It's running megasquirt, built and mapped by myself



I have built and tuned megasquirt and I love it, feels good when its all done and smoking tires :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

NICE:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Got any more info on that awic setup? I'm trying to switch to awic this winter. I've been trying to find a good heat exchanger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Got any more info on that awic setup? I'm trying to switch to awic this winter. I've been trying to find a good heat exchanger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

How are you controlling the haldex? Did you leave the OEM ecu in place but unplugged?

Doesn't it need engine speed, accelerator pedal, engine tq and ABS via can bus?

Because I see a cable throttle, maybe you have a fancy controller specifically for haldex


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

forgot which company over in England had a "tuner" for the haldex system. I know it was either in golf+ or pvw mag a few months back.:beer:


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool. Never have seen an old 16v in a mk4 before, but this is probably because you can't swap an engine with worse exhaust emission standards over here. it's impossible to get that road legal.

Isn't it a problem where you live?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

evosilica said:


> Cool. Never have seen an old 16v in a mk4 before, but this is probably because you can't swap an engine with worse exhaust emission standards over here. it's impossible to get that road legal.
> 
> Isn't it a problem where you live?


It's also illegal to delete emissions equipment and go cat-less over here, but ppl do it all the time. 

That said, there are a few of us over here... at least a head swap.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

chrgdVR said:


> Got any more info on that awic setup? I'm trying to switch to awic this winter. I've been trying to find a good heat exchanger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm using an eBay chargecooler, 3" pipework, Davies Craig water pump and a large rover metro rad up front, works very well, charge temps anywhere from ambient to 15 degrees Celsius above.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> How are you controlling the haldex? Did you leave the OEM ecu in place but unplugged?
> 
> Doesn't it need engine speed, accelerator pedal, engine tq and ABS via can bus?
> 
> Because I see a cable throttle, maybe you have a fancy controller specifically for haldex


Still using factory ecu for everything except engine management, I have two trigger wheels, one 60-2 for factory ecu (Oem vag one) and one external 36-1 for the ms and edis. I still have load and rpm input going into ecu, the abs and Haldex still work great, 1.8 s 60ft confirms this! Cable throttle ftw!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

evosilica said:


> Cool. Never have seen an old 16v in a mk4 before, but this is probably because you can't swap an engine with worse exhaust emission standards over here. it's impossible to get that road legal.
> 
> Isn't it a problem where you live?


No problem at all, emissions are tested on whichever is oldest, car or engine. So old engine in new car gets emissions test for engine, new engine in old car still gets a basic emmisions test as car is old.


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like paradise 

impossible over here in europe. engine has to have at least better emissions than the engine the car has been sold with.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

chaffe said:


> No problem at all, emissions are tested on whichever is oldest, car or engine. So old engine in new car gets emissions test for engine, new engine in old car still gets a basic emmisions test as car is old.


Lol seriously?! That's the wackiest thing I've ever heard when it comes to emissions. Where are you from? 
Over here they go by the year make/model
And if the cars 25+ yrs old you don't have to go to emissions. 


Sent from the Obamanation of America using tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

chrgdVR said:


> Lol seriously?! That's the wackiest thing I've ever heard when it comes to emissions. Where are you from?
> Over here they go by the year make/model
> And if the cars 25+ yrs old you don't have to go to emissions.
> 
> ...


 Great Britain of course! It's not that big a theory to get your head round, you test te engine not the car! Unless of course the cars old, then it doesn't matter. Lots of people building kit cars and classics over here with all sorts of engines totally legally


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

It's not that I can't wrap my head around it. I get it, I could care less about emissions. I've jut never heard of that before. They don't really care what you have for an engine over here as long as the car meets the standards for that year/make/model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

chrgdVR said:


> It's not that I can't wrap my head around it. I get it, I could care less about emissions. I've jut never heard of that before. They don't really care what you have for an engine over here as long as the car meets the standards for that year/make/model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I see, that's not right or fair! So you can't convert a car from petrol to diesel then either? That would also change the emmisions class? It's really the engine that should be tested not the car, I mean what if you took out a common rail tdi and put in a rotary pump diesel?


----------



## twolitrepinto (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to revive an old thread but i need some info and they guys who made this car will know.

i am trying to find out how to get a mk4 style engine mount attached to the cam belt side of an ABF.
There is very little info on this anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## James97 (Nov 6, 2021)

chaffe said:


> Hey guys, just thought if post a few pics of my mk4 golf ABF 16v turbo 4motion, was wondering if anyone had seen an old skool 16v in a mk4 before?


What did you do for the engine mount, conversion mount to original mk4 mount?


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

[damn it, caught by the necrothreadvirus]

Love it man.
I am in the process of rebuilding a 16V PL for my mk1 westy gti, going microsquirt using the distributor. Fuel rail from bangnbrenner.
I’d love to know more about the WIC too as I plan on using one for a G60.


----------

